# puppies born



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My puppy was born (not sure which one is mine yet). The mommy had 6 (3 boys, 3 girls). I have a pic of them but I'm very poor with colors, I cant tell darker colors apart. I need to pick which one, male or female, I want at some point. Don't need to pick one yet. Just sending deposit so I get to pick 1 later with the help of the breeder. I would post the pic but don't know if the breeder would mind (probably not). There are 2 females and 1 male that I think are varying shades of sable(?)( like a dark brown but not brown). 1 female is cream color and 2 males are black. That is as far as I can tell from the top down picture. I kinda like the dark brown (almost black) (sable?) male but they are all sooo cute any one would be a prize. I will get the puppy at 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Ask your breeder if you can post the picture.hoto: We ALL LOVE pictures. 
:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

WOOO HOOO. Can you link to her website?

Meeka


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

PepperToast said:


> WOOO HOOO. Can you link to her website?
> 
> Meeka


Yeah, give us the website, we'll look at the pics! :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike,

Congratulations on the birth of your puppy, whichever one it turns out to be.  We want baby pictures......pawlease!!!!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Pics aren't on website . Puppies just born late last night. I sent her an email asking if I can post pics as I hate to call her yet, family was probably up all night. ( Poor mama is probably all worn out too and now has 6 little ones buggin her).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

We love puppy pics!
Looking forward to seeing this litter!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mike, Don't even bother asking for regular puppy pics yet, get the soaped legs pics first!! (just jokin!) 

Ryan

PS-congrats on your puppy to be, being born!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for you, Mike! Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very exciting, good luck to mama and the babies. We are looking forward to pictures. keep us posted.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Mike! You have just been officially bitten my the Havanese IWAP bug, and the only way to get over it was to do what you did . . . to get one  I remember something a couple of weeks ago about you getting off this forum for awhile to tend to personal matters, and that worked about how long???????

Now you can take the next 2-3 months to get totally psyched and get _us_ all "hav-ing" the IWAP bug again as you post photos.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, how exciting!! Yes, we need pictures as soon as the breeder gives you the okay!

Are you headed out to the stores, now?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you are so excited to get that news!! I'm sure the wait will be hard...but weeks pass pretty fast...and you have a lot to shop for......like every brand of kibble ever made. ound:

No kidding...if I ever get another one I think that at the right time I would decide on a good grade kibble and send it to the breeder and ask her to start him on it so that when he came to me I would be happy with his food....and he would also.

I will be watching for pictures....and I want a sable puppy sooooo bad.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How exciting! The another wait begins.........


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats and try to remember color is the last thing you should think about.... health and personality are so in front of color


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sharing a Picture of my naughty boy*

He is so naughty I named him......
Tada...TIGGER!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*And his big bro... is here!*

Here is Trooper , Tigger's big bro.
LOL!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Amanda - you most likely will be "assigned" a puppy based on personality vs color. Or do you get to pick the pup yourself?? 
Either way you must be so excited! I cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Post some pics! You can always apologize later! Sometimes forgiveness is easier to get than permission.

Very exciting for you! Let the shopping begin...


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I want a puppy I can do therapy with at nursing homes and rehab centers. So although most havs have great personalities this one will need some special qualities. Thus I will trust my breeder to pick the best temperament, as I have never seen a hav in person I'm not a good one to choose lol.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

dada:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're precious! Just so you know, even though you've never met a Havanese before, you're gonna love all 6 of them!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oooooooooooouuuuuuuwwwwwwwww!!! what a colorful group. I want the dark sable girl! the color on the sable boy is very unique it's very dusky! I am envious of you Mike! this is going to be a blast for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, the babies are just precious Mike. You can't go wrong with any of them!!!

Arlene - when are you sending Tigger over to my house for puppy evaluation???  Did you by chance attach the same pictures for Tigger and Trooper, as they look the same.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Should be interesting to watch this group mature.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I notice the boys all have their heads on each other the girls are more neatly in a row. Not sure what that means lol.

I'll post any pics I get to this topic as they grow up.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! Hard to tell but I think I see a hint of tan on one of the black boys. When they are newborn they could be mistaken for a Rottweiler for their markings. I love the eyebrows! Mimi in my avatar is a black & tan. Looks like you have a good variety to pick from =)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - they are adorable!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness what an adorable litter. Congratulations, it is going to be so fun to watch these guys grow and find out who you get in the end.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They're adorable, Mike. Congratulations! I hope you get one that fits your requirements and the torture in the meantime will be oh so sweet. :biggrin1: 

I'm a little confused ...... Arlene, are these your puppies??


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Mike, I have a great idea! Why not take all six! They are gorgeous and I have been bitten by the IWAP bug *big* time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They really are cute, Mike! Congrats.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the support. Now I know those brownish ones are sable hehe. Your right that black one looks like he has tan on his head area, hard to tell from pic. That is a nice combination too. They are all so cute and we will know more as there hair fills in.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike they are gorgeous! I love the color of the Middle girl!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My sister wasn't very nice, she said they looked like mice lol.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

This litter reminds me of the litter Mimi came from..
Mimi's the smaller black & tan to the left.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Mimi is soooo cute. I am getting too excited. How am I gonna make it 9-10 weeks? lol.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike, what an exciting time for you. You'll be having puppy dreams and puppy fantasies and an empty wallet as you buy all the little things you have to have. I'm excited for you and look forward to watching them grow up.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

mikeb said:


> Mimi is soooo cute. I am getting too excited. How am I gonna make it 9-10 weeks? lol.


Thanks =) Lol, at least you know what they look like now.. Waiting is the hard part! Keep yourself busy.. by coming here lol :biggrin1:


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG Mike, I'm sooooo jealous!!!! They're all so beautiful. Personally, I'd be all for the dark sable boy - but they're all irresistible. It's great that you've kept everyone on the forum updated, I feel like I anticipate your new pup as much as I did with mine. Can't wait to hear and SEE more... keep the pics coming :whoo:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Mike! They're adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Mike! Can't wait to watch them grow


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, Mike. What a great litter to choose from. Just think of the wait as a time to do a little more studying on potty training, crate training, obedience training, potty training, grooming, which treats, what food, oh, and did I mention potty training?! :biggrin1:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooooh those puppies are adorable. Who is your breeder?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG they are all so adorable. Congrats daddy Mike. I don't know how you choose just one, I actually couldn't and have littermates, almost went home with three. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike,
Congrats! They pups are precious and I guess your sister is right, they do look like mice

I love the dark sable boy. Boys tend to be more loving too!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I just knew I had labor pains when Jammies was being born!!!! And, I knew I wanted a girl, and she was the only girl that lived from the litter (her baby sister died right after birth). THEN I had to wait 8 long weeks to get her. But her breeder was so nice, she let me so see them after they were 2 weeks old. Yep, they looked like gerbils. But, I knew which one was mine and which one was Holly's. I think I went to see them every weekend. My breeder only lives a little more than an hour away from me. You'll be surprised just how much money you can spend in 8 weeks or longer!!!!! 
Best wishes on whichever baby you choose and I know you'll make a wonderful Havadaddy!!!
Debbie (owned by Jammies)*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your future puppy Mike! They are all cute as a bug's ear!:baby::baby:

Arlene---I love BOTH of your babies! EW,EW Pick me!:wave::wave:
They are so fluffy and adorable!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

They are just adorable -- it will be hard to choose.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Awww, Mike . . . they are all so cute! I kind of like the boy on the far right. I think he's going to be a lady's man . . . he's looking over the girls all ready 

Oh, and by the way, if you don't have a definite name picked out, there are some forum members who would love nothing more than to name your puppy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

what a great litter to pick a puppy from, you have a little of everything. That sable girl in the middle would be beautiful. I know you will want to be matched up with the right puppy for you, that is the best way to pick.

Don't let them tell you girls aren't sweet, I have the sweetest little girl and I love her to pieces she would be a great therapy dog, she loves everyone.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, girls bond better to men and boys to women..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy and I might have to argue over who gets the dark sable girl...lol They are all adorable tiny things!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Mike, can't wait to see pics. Have fun picking the pup for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Keep us posted on the puppies as they grow and you get to choose. How close are you to the breeder? Can you go visit???


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> Actually, girls bond better to men and boys to women..


I really don't think that is true. I've had many dogs both male and female. They all seemed to bond equally with the exception of a few rescues that had been abused by men. We have two girls now and Bella is definately my velcro dog while Zoey will gravitate to DH when he is home.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike, sorry I missed this thread. Congrats to the looong wait ahead, LOL. Darn it, I see there are other competitors for the far right boy, which I love the most. I'm all for boys!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mikeb - do you think you will have a preference one way or another to male or female? How do you think you will ultimately decide?
I think they look like cute little meatloafs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My 2 cents...which is only worth about a 1/2 cent now! I've had pets all my life and always thought I knew what I wanted..boy or girl...white, black, or tan, etc. But in every case it turned out different because the puppie picked me!! I do think I feel that boys are more loving...and girls can be a little full of themselves.  When we got Cicero I wanted a sable or cream girl and when we got there, Cicero "ran" to Ronnie like he had been waiting on him to come get him and licked him to death. The rest just jumped and played around and they were all sable or cream and were happy with each other but didn't pay much attention to us. Cicero would not leave Ronnie to play....and Ronnie will tell you that the minute he looked in his eyes he KNEW that was the right one. This boy "loves" his Daddy and is attached to him whenever he is in the house. In his lap most of the time. Mike, I think you will "know" the one for you when you see him or her. I'm so happy for you because you are going to be amazed with a loving Havanese!!


----------

